# Word 2007 Default Style



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been trying to change the default style from "Normal" to "No Spacing" (Think that's what they're called) with no luck.

Does anyone know of a simple way to just set a different style to the default style?

Refer to .jpg attachment


Thanks :grin:
Sludeking


----------



## Banscare (Jun 2, 2008)

Need more information.


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

More information?? 

I'll give you an example using text style. The default text style is "calibri"(or something like that). To change the default text style you open the text style window and select the new properties etc and press the button "default/standard" and voila the new defaults are set.

This is what I would like to do with the word 2007 styles. I'd like to change it so any new document opened is set to default style "no spacing".


----------



## pizdamatii (Oct 11, 2008)

1. Under the 'home' tab, click on the little box in the bottom right corner of the styles section. This will cause the styles box to pop up.
2. Right click on the 'No Spacing' style, and select modify.
3. At the bottom select "New documents based on this template"

That should change it so that whenever you open a new word document, they wont have those funky double spaces. =)


----------

